# cheap cigs at Spanish border



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

Following on from my recent Pyrenees thread I would like to pop into Spain in the morning and stock up on cheap ****.

We are currently at Biarritz so it's 20 miles south to the border on the coast at Irun which looks a reasonable size. On the other thread however someone mentioned an outlet place at landibar which is on the border in the hills near Ainhoa. This would be much handier and easier as we are heading east on the French side of the Pyrenees but so they sell cigs there?

On page 67 of all the aires France 3rd edition col d'lbardin says parking for motorhomes on Spanish border ideal for buying cheap goods. Again this is more convenient for our route but do they sell cigs.

So has anyone been to these places and did they have tobacconists?

Can't google at the moment as only have rubbish connection on phone.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

When we lived in france we used to visit col d'Ibardin regularly. Last visit was 3 years ago and still cheap then but I don't know how it compares now. And yes there are cigarette outlets.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.

Might be an easier option. I wonder if all the Borders in that are have them as landibar would be even easier


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just posted on your previous thread barry.

Trevor.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Be careful crossing back into France, they have an 'attitude' to foreign goods. 8) 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, I have a better idea  Why not pack in smoking  more money to spend on your travels   
And watch out on the three peage's as you leave Spain


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know how up to date this info is but ...

http://www.anglophone-direct.com/Cigarette-allowances-into-France


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah watch out if you head to Irun,when we were coming back into France in June they stopped us and took us 2 miles to an industrial estate and x rayed the van for contraband.It screwed the alarm up for a while and added 2 hours to our journey to our next stop. :x


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I was trucking, the borders came down and although the custom checks disappeared from the Irun Spanish border, the same checks intensified on the three peages as you entered France.
They were only interested in two things! Alcohol and Tobacco!
Even on the smallest of roads up to the ferry, you could drive round a bend and could be pulled into a layby just big enough for one artic and be asked Alcohol, tabacco? It was like running a gauntlet! They know which roads you had to use.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've heard this about the French. Have they left the eu then as I beleive your supposed to be able to buy what you like in Europe now as long as it's for your own consumption. Anyway I'm only taking about 2000 cigs not a van load. Maybe the mountain shops might be the best bet then.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You're not taking 2000 mate....you and your better half are taking a 1000 each ;-)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Visited the col d'Ibardin this morning. Weather was dire but managed to stock up ok. Looking at the link provides earlier it's 1000 cigs per car not per person. The French are breaking the rules on this one IMO. Anyway we went over a tad and winged it. No checks or anybody about. 

The drive from Biarritz to the border and back though is a nightmare if anyones considering it. Wall to wall traffic lights that are on crossings but come on red regardless of if anyone is on them or not. Must drive you nuts if you work there.

Thanks for all the help.

I wish I could give up but I'm hopeless!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Visited the col d'Ibardin this morning. Weather was dire but managed to stock up ok. Looking at the link provides earlier it's 1000 cigs per car not per person. The French are breaking the rules on this one IMO. Anyway we went over a tad and winged it. No checks or anybody about.
> 
> The drive from Biarritz to the border and back though is a nightmare if anyones considering it. Wall to wall traffic lights that are on crossings but come on red regardless of if anyone is on them or not. Must drive you nuts if you work there.
> 
> ...


  Ciao Barry, glad you enjoyed the run to Landibar; but did the amount you saved on **** cover the cost of actually getting there?
Just curious.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Eddied

Definately.

We were only 19 miles away so a couple of gallons tops there and back. Probably saved £250 on uk prices although they have gone up a bit in Spain even as well.

Of course I'd save even more if I didn't smoke. 

I'd save even more if I didn't drink, abuse myself with French market cheese, spend all summer driving around Europe in a big White brick etc etc etc


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

If you've got 2000 cigs best get smoking them now.it isn't just near the border where you get stopped by customs. we were driving up the A20 near chateauroux on wednesday this week and 3 motorbikes drove in front and guided us into the next service area. First question 'have you been to spain' The whole service area was cordened off and we had to wait over 1hr to go through xray scanner. Also saw them the following day on our way up to calais.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

mojo1 said:


> Iwe had to wait over 1hr to go through xray scanner. Also saw them the following day on our way up to calais.


Yep, been through that one! Have been stopped twice now coming up from Southern France/Spain.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

That's the barstewards that got me too! :x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It reminds me of when I was 17 me and a pal went on a day trip on the hovercraft in a coach to bologne. Early 80's so it was duty free then and limited but what did we know?

When we got back on the bus the driver said your way over the limit and they WILL check!

No guesses as to what we were forced to do. Yep. Drink the lot. We had some very merry neighbours on the bus as well.

So if I am stopped I haven't been to Spain then!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't know if this will be of interest but if you are around in week,http://www.festivalducampingcar.com/


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

we didn't have cigs and only a dozen bottles of wine( hadn't yet made our stocking up stop) but even after the scanner he still came into the van and checked all lockers. showed him receipt for wine and he even scrutinised that we had a bottle of Pinot Grigio that wasn't on receipt!!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

These 'heavy' type customs checks are often made in eastern (Alsace) France too. Especially around the St. Avold area.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Best not to tell them lies Barry. If they have a look and see what you have they will know you lied. Just be honest and take your chances with that I think, Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with the checks, they can be ANYWHERE in France.. We have been stopped in the middle of nowhere, same question.. Tobacco / alchohol ???

Also the limits did change back in Oct 2011, the new personal limit even for coming into the UK is 800 cigs and 1kg Tobacco.... So be aware, you can even get all the way from Spain to Calais docks and then have it confiscated at the last minute..!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't forget you need to be aware of the FRENCH limits, not the UK ones. They seem to have a different import limit to ours, and it's their country your entering from Spain, unless you come back on the ferry direct to the UK. Each country is allowed to have their own limits, despite being in the EU, and that was a rule called for by the UK government! 

Same with pets, you can take them to any EU country without hinderance, but not here.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Still part of EU they are ignoring the RULES

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/common/travellers/within_eu/index_en.htm

note "advisory" only :wink:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So are there rules enforceable? If (and I have my doubts) there do try it on and I stand my ground. Can they so anything? I agree Alan best not to lie really. It just seems to me they are bending the eu rules somewhat. I wonder if anyone has argued the toss with them and succeeded.

I've hardly ever bought **** in the uk. I used to bring a suitcase full back from the likes of Greece, Spain and some of the eu canary islands and not breaking any laws in the process.

I don't even see what there bugbear is. I would never buy cigs in France anyway as they Are cheaper in all the neighbouring countries so its not like they are missing out on anything and anyway they get the bulk of my spending money each year as we spend most if it here! Actually I think they should present me with some free **** and a VIP lounge ticket for the ferry home for proping up their economy each year.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I smoke too Barry and I normally buy enough hand rolling tobacco in Luxembourg to last me the winter in Spain.

I am aware that the Douanes do break the rules and I would try to argue the toss if they wanted to take my tobacco or the several crates of Spanish wine we take through France with us. I don't expect I could win in an argument with them so I would begin by being very polite and helpful and see if that worked, Alan.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

[quote="
Same with pets, you can take them to any EU country without hinderance, but not here.[/quote]

It isn't just red tape. The reason for the UK requirement treatment against the tapeworm Echinococcus multilocularis (EM) is to keep it out of the UK. The info below is from the British Veterinary Association website.

Although EM is relatively benign in dogs, the resulting disease in humans - alveolar echinococcosis - is an invasive, cancer-like cystic state of the parasite, and is invariably fatal if not treated. It is therefore vital to maintain tapeworm controls to keep this serious zoonotic disease out of the country.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah haaaa! 

Just thought of a loophole! If the French say you can only have 1000 **** per
Vehicle not per person then I'll stuff 1000 in the scooter!!!

Stick that one in your pipe and smoke it mr customs man!

Shall we have a sweepstake as to if it will stand up or not? 100 to 1 I rexkon


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We got 'boarded' by La Douane north of La Rochelle on the way back from Spain last June.
The first question was........have you been in Andorra
The second was............. have you any cigarettes or spirits aboard
The third was.............. may we enter you camping-car

Fortunately all that was there to be 'found' was our personal stock of liqueur all of it carried from home and legit, my choice of Jameson 1780 and Glenmorangie Cellar 13 was much admired by a member of the rummage team who professed to be a bit of a whiskey connoisseur, I decided not to offer the gentleman a tipple of same as I though it might constitute a bribe :wink: 

On a serious note, we considered ourselves lucky that we were not carrying inappropriate hooch or smokes.


----------

